# The Birdman Soundtrack is all percussion



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Birdman-Origi...d_sim_m_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EV029CM7D7WWC8GJB7D

Has a lot of cool imaging and staging cues, if you've seen the movie then you already know.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Will have to check this out.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the post, always on the look out for new stuff. pretty mellow, but very well recorded.


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

Intrigued. I may have to check it out. After I see the movie.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Very nice! Will have to check out his "Three Times Three" CD.

I'm going to start a thread about the creation of some Hi-Res 24/96 Drum Tracks that I'm sorting out to produce with UK drummer, Charlie Kenny. The tracks will be offered in 24-bit/96kHz resolution WAV and FLAC format...maybe ALAC as well.

I'm wanting to create a wide range of styles and genres, so if you have any interest feel free to post any special requests or ideas that you have for these drum & percussion tracks in my other thread at...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/173668-drum-percussion-24-96-hi-res-demo-tracks-any-interest.html

Also looking into working with Gavin Harrison from Porcupine Tree on some tracks as well, but he's super busy ATM.

These guys both have home project studios, so they can stay at home to track (record) and mix their drums.  Here's Charlie's web site.

Charlie Kenny Professional Drummer

And Gavin's:

The Official Web Site of the Drummer Gavin Harrison


Wish I could get Antonio Sanchez involved as well!


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2015)

Just saw the movie today, or at least part of it, lol. I must say that the drumming soundtrack caught my attention right away, and I really liked it. I somehow didn't notice the small classical parts, but would enjoy whatever nice versions if recorded well, which I'm sure they are. I didn't even think about there being a soundtrack available for this while watching the movie, so glad to see this thread about it. I'll definitely pick this up. Will be interesting listening to so much unique drumming non-stop.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Picaro said:


> Just saw the movie today, or at least part of it, lol. I must say that the drumming soundtrack caught my attention right away, and I really liked it. I somehow didn't notice the small classical parts, but would enjoy whatever nice versions if recorded well, which I'm sure they are. I didn't even think about there being a soundtrack available for this while watching the movie, so glad to see this thread about it. I'll definitely pick this up. Will be interesting listening to so much unique drumming non-stop.


It's a great soundtrack for sure. The first part of the CD is all percussion/drums, and then there are a lot of the classical and operatic tracks, which I actually find at least as enjoyable as the percussion-only tracks. YMMV.

Hearing this soundtrack inspired me to look into Antonio's other releases. I've always been impressed with his work with Pat Metheny.

So I ordered and just received Antonio Sanchez's "Three Times Three" CD. It is actually a 2 CD set. Unfortunately, there are no true drum solos throughout the CDs, BUT...

All I can say is that this recording is phenominal. A true reference recording. Now, this is a Jazz Trio CD, so maybe it's not for everyone. CD1 is a trio with Piano at the forefront, along with an upright double bass, and of course, drums. CD2 is a trio with John Scofield at the forefront on Electric Guitar, and also some tracks featuring tenor saxophone.

All of the instruments are captured with amazing realism and detail. It's one of those "They're in the room with you" recordings. 

Imaging and staging are exceptional. Each drum and cymbal in the drum kit occupy an individual point in space across the stage, from far left to far right, but also in height and depth. Exquisite. The strike, shimmer, and decay detail of the cymbals is beautiful, also the details of the snare and snare wire buzz, and the kick drum just "breathes". The upright bass and sax are so real that it sent shivers down my spine (I was a sax player for many years).

I will try to upload a few snippets from these CDs tomorrow afternoon and post a link. I'm going to look into a few of his other releases now.

_Note: this is copied from my post in the "Percussion or drum solo tracks" thread._


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SQ Drum Demo Track Snippets as mentioned above...

http://1drv.ms/1AgRGvp


----------



## deadlyhan (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey this birdman was absolutely stunning and it´s super-shame that i even don´t remember the music well! 
Btw how many cuts did you see in the movie?


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally saw the movie. I loved the soundtrack. I watched it again sitting in my car! I think I will get the soundtrack, even if just for tuning. Thd movie is pretty cool and the drumming on it is fantastic. I'm a new fan.


----------

